# Is there anyone near Greenville, SC, USA?



## werwer (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd love to find people to get together with and *relax* around.


----------



## jperryprincess (Jan 21, 2010)

Columbia SC here. It's my first day on here. But I'm in South Carolina


----------



## Stacy's Mama (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm in Charleston, SC. Let's try to get together! I'll try to find more folks.StacysMama


----------



## robert (Oct 25, 2004)

I live near Greenville.


----------



## shouin (May 14, 2012)

I am in Gaston, SC. 20 minute drive to Columbia.


----------



## tchallad (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm from Darlington! Do you all have any suggestions for a *GOOD* gastroenterology and/or MD?


----------

